# 13dpo- period like symptoms. Getting impatient!



## KeepOnTryin24

My husband and I have a 3 yr old son. I was pregnant again last year, which ended in termination at 24 weeks because of severe mental reaardation- heartbreaking. Each time, it took us 9 months of trying to conceive bc I have delayed ovulation and a short luteal phase. My husband has a low sperm count too. But we know it's possible bc it has happened twice before. 

After our loss last fall, we waited a few months, then started trying again in January (7 months ago). After 3 months with no success, I went to see a fertility specialist to speed the process along. I am currently on my third month of clomid and progesterone. 4 mature follicles, iui with only 2mil good swimmers, and now 13 dpo. At 8 dpo I was nauseous for a few hours then it went away. At 11dpo, I was pretty crampy in the evening, but it was gone by bedtime. 12dpo- bfn. 12 dpo I was nauseous for about 5 min just before dinner.
13 dpo headache and some cramping. Feels like aunt flo is on her way, but still a glimmer of hope left in me.

I know if this month isn't the month there is still time, but we have been wanting a second child for 2 years now, and my patience is running low. Anyone in a similar situation?


----------



## pinktiara

KeepOnTryin24 said:


> My husband and I have a 3 yr old son. I was pregnant again last year, which ended in termination at 24 weeks because of severe mental reaardation- heartbreaking. Each time, it took us 9 months of trying to conceive bc I have delayed ovulation and a short luteal phase. My husband has a low sperm count too. But we know it's possible bc it has happened twice before.
> 
> After our loss last fall, we waited a few months, then started trying again in January (7 months ago). After 3 months with no success, I went to see a fertility specialist to speed the process along. I am currently on my third month of clomid and progesterone. 4 mature follicles, iui with only 2mil good swimmers, and now 13 dpo. At 8 dpo I was nauseous for a few hours then it went away. At 11dpo, I was pretty crampy in the evening, but it was gone by bedtime. 12dpo- bfn. 12 dpo I was nauseous for about 5 min just before dinner.
> 13 dpo headache and some cramping. Feels like aunt flo is on her way, but still a glimmer of hope left in me.
> 
> I know if this month isn't the month there is still time, but we have been wanting a second child for 2 years now, and my patience is running low. Anyone in a similar situation?

I also have an almost 3 year old (october) and are trying for number two!
sorry for your loss hopefully this month is your time!! I am 12 dpo had the same thing I never ever get nauseous like ever and i was rediculously sick feeling about 9dpo. I test on saturday if my AF doesn't come our first baby was conceived the first time we didnt use protection and unplanned haha so its different to actually plan one and wait to miss a period. Sending you lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## roxane1986

Those are all good signs!! :) I just got my BFP last night 13dpo, with IVF!!! 
I keep thinking my periods are coming because of menstrual pains but everybody says it;s normal and here's the proof I am 4 weeks pregnant and been feeling like AF was coming since last week! 
Don't give up!! We had almost no chances to get pregnant on our own but we got a BFP on our first IVF cycle!! :)
GL to both of you! xo


----------



## pinktiara

thats awesome congrats!!


----------



## KeepOnTryin24

Congrats Roxane! what was ivf like? Wondering what may be down the road for us if no success soon...


----------



## roxane1986

KeepOnTryin24 said:


> Congrats Roxane! what was ivf like? Wondering what may be down the road for us if no success soon...

It is not a long process but seems like it takes forever!! But seriously we did all the testing and found out it was a male factor! low sperm, low motility and abnormal sperm heads!! So we didn't even bother trying IUI because I've never heard of any success stories with people I know but I know 2 couples who did IVF and got pregnant on their first cycle. So We did IVF with ICSI since its a male factor. Had my last periodes July 1, started injecting myself with puergon july 3, ER was July 12, ET was July 17 and now I just found out I'm pregnant!! So it's seems long but its not!! Its just because you never know what is going on, did it work or not!! But I started having my symptomes, I was freaking out cause I didnt know if it was my head playing games so I decided to test at home to put my mind at ease! I'm going for my first beta on Monday!! I'm not worried about that, I'm worried about a blighted ovum since that's what I had in 2009 (the only time I got pregnant on my own). I feel the exact same way! But people say a blighted ovum you feel the exact same way as a pregnancy since your body doesnt recognize it! But I'll be going at week 7! It's be a long 3 weeks!!


----------



## KeepOnTryin24

Damn Af came this morning


----------



## pinktiara

mine is due tomorrow so we shall see hubby is only 24 so im hoping his sperm count is still high does age matter for that like it does with women?


----------



## roxane1986

Keep trying!!:) It'll come!!

My DH is now 31 and we've been trying for 4 yrs so he was 27ish!! Age don't matter like women! 

But mine plays aloooott of sports and I dont think that helps!! GL


----------



## KeepOnTryin24

Age doesn't matter for men. We are both 33, and his count has always been low.


----------



## pinktiara

oh I see Im 30 so im more concerned about my age playing into it. Our first we got pregnant right away by accident I have a feeling it wont be that easy this time lol


----------



## roxane1986

pinktiara said:


> oh I see Im 30 so im more concerned about my age playing into it. Our first we got pregnant right away by accident I have a feeling it wont be that easy this time lol

Alot of times, when its planned, it takes longer just because you think about maybe too much!!! I got pregnant after 1yr of ttc in 2009 but was a blighted ovum and never got pregnant after until now with ivf! But I was trying WAY too much!! And we have male infertility! My cousine got pregnant by accident too a few years ago and then when she tried to have one, it took 7 months! Just dont give up, before 1 yr of ttc it's normal!! it happened once, it will happen again, I know!! :)


----------



## pinktiara

Ya we just started so im not to stressed about it yet lol kind of going with the flow for now everything happens for a reason I say but tell that to me after months haha


----------



## roxane1986

pinktiara said:


> oh I see Im 30 so im more concerned about my age playing into it. Our first we got pregnant right away by accident I have a feeling it wont be that easy this time lol




pinktiara said:


> Ya we just started so im not to stressed about it yet lol kind of going with the flow for now everything happens for a reason I say but tell that to me after months haha

Haha yeh I know, women always think and stress too much!! 
You might be pregnant right now so just go wih the flow like you said. It's the best way to do it!! :)


----------



## pinktiara

exactly stress doesnt get ya pregnant either haha


----------



## binksmommy

KeepOnTryin24 said:


> Damn Af came this morning

Sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## pinktiara

no Af as of yet but might come tomorrow sometimes its off by a day ill keep yall posted did an internet test but BFN I really dont know how great they are might take a store test


----------



## roxane1986

GL pinktiara!!:)


----------



## KeepOnTryin24

So we are onto a new cycle. We stopped fertility treatment altogether as it was causing too much stress and creating a strain on our relationship. Much more relaxed about everything this time around. It will happen eventually... Good luck everyone!


----------



## pinktiara

Well my first cycle didnt work out last month but im now almost 6 weeks so second month was a charm !!


----------

